# Giving patient feedback to the NHS



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure where else to post this... so apologies if this has landed in the wrong spot. 
The following URL links to a website where you can log your experiences of being an NHS patient. I thought lots of users of FF would have feedback (both good and bad) for them, so together we can try and improve care.

http://www.patientopinion.org.uk/

x


----------

